# Anyone Taking Xenical?



## Chello

:hi: Hiya Ladies.
Hope everyone is well! I just thought i would start a new thread off about Xenical Diet Tablets, is anyone on them on here? Myself and my partner have been trying for a baby for 18 months or so now but we're going to stop trying for 6 months so that i can lose weight! So went to the doctors this morning and she's starting me on Xenical, and also going to see a Dietitian just for more support. I feel sad that we're holding back trying now but i guess its only 6 months. So please get intouch if your doing the same.

Take Care

Chello


----------



## Emma91

me lol, just had my 2 week check up and lost 8 pounds :D


----------



## Chello

Oh wow! Well done you.. I need to find someone to keep me going i think, and to share low fat recipies etc.. Could you help me? lol x


----------



## Emma91

Sure :) Be nice having some one helping you along x


----------



## Chello

Thats very true! I have been on these before but for some reason im dreading it this time, i think its because i know what to expect.x


----------



## Emma91

Hahaha atleast you was warned, I darent trump anymore!! Are you on fb? x


----------



## Chello

OMG! Its bad... Have you found when you need to go you have got to quick? Oh my days im not looking forward to that! I was on fb but have come off it for abit as im getting fed up of all crap that goes on there lol x


----------



## Emma91

my tummy is actually getting better with it, i dont have to run all of a sudden to the loo like before! i can go out in public with out fearing an accident lol.


----------



## jenny873

hello... ive been on them since around christmas time and ive lost just under 4 stone. I have 5 stone to go... i have been sticking to it again for 2 weeks but had 2 months before that where i was on and off and only lost 4 pounds a month.. since getting back on track ive lost nearly a stone in the past two weeks... how you getting on with it x


----------



## Emma91

I have lost 13lbs this month, for my first month on them i am so proud of my self :D


----------



## Missus_L

Hiya can I join in please :)

I have started these again with my DH so were in it together now. I am trying to be as strict as possible too. I would love to share ideas with each other too. Well done Jenny and Emma! It just shows that it works :)

Heres to the slimmer us!


----------



## Emma91

Of course you can :)

Got weigh in next week and the doctor has sorted me out getting a weight managment trainer to help with diet and fitness plans!


----------



## Missus_L

My doctor has too sorted this out for me. I start in about 2 weeks now as there is a waiting list. Hopefully I should have shifted a few lbs before then :)


----------



## Chello

Hiya, Well its been a month already since starting the tablets! Time has gone so quick.. I have been doing really well with only 4 bad days but i did pay for them lol.. I have got my appointment on the 18th to see my dietition so i dont how much i weigh yet and will only know how much i have lost when i see them the 2nd time. But i did take a picture the day i started then took another one yesterday and the results... well ... im very proud!!. If you can get hold of the Alli diet plan book, do because theres so many nice meals init and theres a chocolate marshmellow crispies you can make for only 2g of fat per square!! I have been living off marshmellows when i have a sweet tooth as there low in fat and calories, i have also found drinking sparking water with each meal helps to make me feel fuller. Well done girls keep it up!! xxx


----------



## rihanna

i would like to try these but im scared of the effects!!! My friends poo'ed herself!


----------



## FuzzyCaz

rihanna said:


> i would like to try these but im scared of the effects!!! My friends poo'ed herself!

I fear your friend didn't follow the Xenical rules...

No single food to have more than 5g of fat per 100g
And no more than 15g of fat total in every meal.

Stick to those simple rules, and there will be NO side-effects - I promise :thumbup:

They are like 'policeman pills' - if you break the rules, there are unpleasant consequences :winkwink:

You can 'experiment' with some foods that are just over the 5g per 100g rule...but it is safest to do that when you'll be somewhere for the next 24 hrs where you can deal with any side effects the 'experiment' might cause...i.e. home !

For instance, egg_ yolk_ is around 7-8g F per 100g....someXenical peeps can eat it with no problems, and others pay heavily with side-effects.

Using Xenical I successfully lost a fair bit of weight very quickly, for an operation (with NO side-effects, not one!)....and I occasionally do a week or so of the magic blue pills to give myself a kick-start (have a few months spare in my pill cupboard)...but I find the 'healthy eating' plans of weight watchers etc to be more sustainable in the long-term.


----------



## Chello

FuzzyTB said:


> rihanna said:
> 
> 
> i would like to try these but im scared of the effects!!! My friends poo'ed herself!
> 
> I fear your friend didn't follow the Xenical rules...
> 
> No single food to have more than 5g of fat per 100g
> And no more than 15g of fat total in every meal.
> 
> Stick to those simple rules, and there will be NO side-effects - I promise :thumbup:
> 
> They are like 'policeman pills' - if you break the rules, there are unpleasant consequences :winkwink:
> 
> You can 'experiment' with some foods that are just over the 5g per 100g rule...but it is safest to do that when you'll be somewhere for the next 24 hrs where you can deal with any side effects the 'experiment' might cause...i.e. home !
> 
> For instance, egg_ yolk_ is around 7-8g F per 100g....someXenical peeps can eat it with no problems, and others pay heavily with side-effects.
> 
> Using Xenical I successfully lost a fair bit of weight very quickly, for an operation (with NO side-effects, not one!)....and I occasionally do a week or so of the magic blue pills to give myself a kick-start (have a few months spare in my pill cupboard)...but I find the 'healthy eating' plans of weight watchers etc to be more sustainable in the long-term.Click to expand...

Yes your right, i was on these 6 years ago and i didnt stick to the rules, but now i have my place i can ccok my own meals which is great! I havent had no bad side effects, but i do know that if i eat more than 30g fat in one day i'll pay for it so i stick to a very low fat intake lol... I do have two pics to put up and im scared too! I took a pic the day i started then took another one this wekk as its been a month, but i look like crap in them lol xxx


----------



## ushotmedown

I was just wondering what the 'criteria' as it were for your doctor putting you on these pills as i am considering going to my doctor about my weight soon. 
I hope that didn't seem too personal!


----------



## Missus_L

I think they do a check on the BMI and weight that you are, not sure if all doctors are the same though but I'm assuming that if your BMI is healthy they won't give it to you


----------



## FuzzyCaz

ushotmedown said:


> I was just wondering what the 'criteria' as it were for your doctor putting you on these pills as i am considering going to my doctor about my weight soon.
> I hope that didn't seem too personal!

Found this info via Google.

The NICE guidelines for the UK:



> The drug [Xenical] has been recommended for use with the following caveats:
> 
> 
> The patient must be trying to lose weight themselves by using diet and exercise, and demonstrate this by losing at least 2.5 kg before their first prescription.
> They must have a BMI in excess of 30, or a BMI in excess of 28 which additional risk factors, such as Type 2 diabetes, high cholesterol or hypertension.
> They should be obese (a BMI of 30 or more) or overweight (a BMI of 27 or more with other risk factors including high cholesterol or type II diabetes).
> They should only continue to be prescribed Xenical after 3 months of treatment if they have lost at least 5% of their initial body weight, and should only continue to be prescribed Xenical at 6 months if they have lost at least 10% of their initial body weight.
> 
> In any event, treatment should usually be stopped after one year and never continued after two years.

HTH :flower:


----------



## Chello

Well as i was on these tablets before (6 Years ago) i went to my doctor and just said i needed help because we was trying for a baby for 18 months but nothing happened. I had to go to the hospital for a small op and the surgen their laid it all on the table of the risks i was at as well as a baby me being over weight, so i took it upon my self to stop trying and loose as much as i can in 6 months, the doc didnt even check my weight or anything (as i'm about 25 stone) and she could see. But yes they do check all that when you go to the doc, if they dont give Xenical they can give you other diet pills instead.xxx


----------



## ushotmedown

Thanks girlies that helped a lot :)


----------



## Chello

Thats what we're here for! xxx


----------



## Biscuitbaby

OoOooOO can I join?? I started taking these yesterday!! ...apart from wind :blush: I've not had many side effects :shrug:


----------



## jenny873

ive been for me 'weight check' today... lost another 10lbs within the past month.. nearly at 5 stone now.. 4 to go, Dr could really notice a change today in my appearance and to be honest i can myself.. ill have to find a before/after pic (",) xx


----------



## jenny873

These are before




x


----------



## jenny873

These are now...





x


----------



## Biscuitbaby

thats an amazing difference - you look amazing!! :O)


----------



## jenny873

Thanks alot xx


----------



## Chello

Jenny you look amazing!! I went to my dietition appointment last week but they couldnt weigh me :(.. (Im in a wheelchair you see) Im now on my 2nd month, and i just want to know now how much i weigh then next time i'll start to know how much i have lost.. But here are my pictures so far, please excuse the mess of me!! lol

Before... 18th July (1st Pic)


So far... 10th August (2nd Pic)



Sorry i look such a mess!!!!

xxx


----------



## Biscuitbaby

:happydance: Chello - you can see theres a difference!! The t-shirt looks looser on you in the 2nd photo Well Done :thumbup:


Am I taking these tablets right? I dont have half the bad side effects mentioned - maybe some bad wind :blush::haha: I take one with every meal :shrug: I eat low fat (but I been eating huge meals)


----------



## FuzzyCaz

Chello said:


> Sorry i look such a mess!!!!

Not a mess at all!

You can really see a difference :happydance:

Well done,and keep up the good work! :thumbup::flower:


----------



## Chello

Thanks ladies! I feel so much better in myself as well.. Biscuitbaby, yes your taking them the right way, maybe your not eating enough fat? I have wind but no more than normal lol, i used eat from a big plate now i eat from a sandwich plate, i measure everything out too, although it can be pain. I have chocolate on a saturday but 3-4 square and it has to be dark or the bad effects will happen. But i have been the other way so i had to up my fat intake i know now that if i go over 30g a day then i'll pay for it!!! You have be harsh on yourself but its all worth it. How long have you been on Xenical? xxx


----------



## Biscuitbaby

only the last week! 

I put a lot on having my boys and I got 5st to lose! :wacko::nope: Being 5ft nothing - it shows :nope::cry:

But instead of going to the doc I bought them off the net :blush::shrug:


----------



## Chello

Well you will see the results in another 2-3 weeks! The pictures i put on was after 4 weeks (1 box) of being on Xenical. Just keep drinking loads of water too, its suprising how much fat is in everything! I thought Flora was good for you but its not Olive spread is even though it has more fat per 10g serving but our bodies can get rid of olive oil better than any other spread. My dietition said the best thing to eat is carbs (in moderation). If you get bored of eating the same things maybe we could swap dinner recipies, at the moment im hooked on homemade humous! lol xxx


----------



## Chello

Hiya ladies. was just seeing how you where all doing with the tablets? For the past week i have had no problems, its like im not on them, does this mean i have my diet plan off to a fine art or does it mean there not working anymore? Im so confused :( help!!! xxx


----------



## FuzzyCaz

Chello said:


> Hiya ladies. was just seeing how you where all doing with the tablets? For the past week i have had no problems, its like im not on them, does this mean i have my diet plan off to a fine art or does it mean there not working anymore? Im so confused :( help!!! xxx

You only have problems if you break the 5g/100g and 15g/meal rules.

So no side effects doesn't mean they're not working.

If the weight is still coming off, then they are working just fine :thumbup:

If the weight-loss has stalled or slowed, it is just possible you've cut too much fat out of your diet - you need to have *some* fat in your diet for your digestion/metabolism to keep functioning etc.


----------



## Chello

Thank you FuzzyTB! Thats a great help, I have added alittle more fat to my diet and the past two days have a been a nightmare!! So i'm going to stick as before then i know then if i want just alittle abit of fat i can, plus looking back over my meal plan book i had cut out all my olive/flora spread, so thats probably why.xxx


----------



## jenny873

hiya.. im the same Chello.. if I dont go to bed feeling hungry I feel as though ive ate too much and not stuck to my fat intake.. I think its just the body getting used to it. You can see the difference in your two pics, I find its off putting if I weigh myself and havent lost much so trying not to weigh myself until I go the drs.. im sue back in a week and a half, I lose half a stone on my last weigh in.. think ill only lose half a stone on the next one too.. but im starting the gym the following monday so im hoping the weigh in after that will be closer to a stone. How much are you ladies hoping to lose x


----------



## Becwantsababy

Well done on all your weight losses girls. My mum was given some of these and only took about 3 as he kept forgetting them so gave them to me. To be honest I have been too scared to try them but I am seriously considering it. She gave me a box (mninus the few she did take!) but I am planning on seeing my dr at the beginning of Oct (only time I can go) and hopefully he will provide me with some more. 

I really need to get my weight off, it's been dragging me down for far too long now. Plus we are desperate to ttc a baby and we are only waiting for me to get healthy.


----------



## Chello

Hiya Ladies. So how is everyone doing? It feels ages since i last posted anything, and i have two more picrures to share with you, it was my 3 month stage on monday 12th sept, so that meant picture time! Here you go... let me know if you can see a difference.. Thanks xxx
 



Attached Files:







12th Sept (3 months).jpg
File size: 30.7 KB
Views: 12









12th Sept Top to big.jpg
File size: 29.4 KB
Views: 11


----------



## staceyjc18

You can really tell the difference Chello! Well done you!!!! x


----------



## Biscuitbaby

Hi ladies 

I didnt wanna take over this thread so can you check out mine and help me

https://www.babyandbump.com/dieting...-weight-sids-please-help-me.html#post12982783


----------



## Chello

Hiya.. Just have a quick question.. Has anyone of you who is taking Xenical ever took more than you should, you see i've been eating really well, and so this weekend i have been treating myself but however they havent had no side effect, i have some alli tablets in the cupboard as my "back-up" which are only 60mg, so i'm thinking about taking an extra one to give the "boost", would you do this? Thanks xxx


----------



## Emma91

wow chello you can tell the difference! congrats! 
lets see if i can find a picture of me bigger, i wouldnt let anyone come near me with a camera before.


----------



## Emma91

Before
https://img217.imageshack.us/img217/5688/010wgb.jpg


Yesterday
https://img829.imageshack.us/img829/6366/30773210150399864660874.jpg


2 weeks ago
https://img534.imageshack.us/img534/419/29789610150386348470874.jpg


----------



## PrincessKate

I remember trying Xenical it didnt work for me :( i could eat what i wanted kebabs etc and didnt make me rush to the toilet, i confused my dr too lol ive always had problems with my bowels since being a baby so im guessing thats why.


----------

